# Need help with my look???



## laurajo (Jul 26, 2013)

So for my towns haunted house, I'm a doll. But it has a really cool back story. I am a girl that was taken by a crazy toy maker and he attempted to turn me into a doll or puppet. Any ideas for makeup that looks like someone took a human and tried to make them into a doll? It needs to look like that person would be in a fair amount of pain. Thanks!!!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Make the mouth appear to be cut so the doll could move its mouth, maybe make a harness with some string to look like a puppet maybe, there's a lot you could do with makeup and making it look porcelain


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

As silly as it may sound, you might watch or look at Disney's Pinochle character.
Look at how the joints are made, the drawn on eyebrows, the small hoops/fastening points for the strings (he was a marionette) on the backs of his hands, the top of his head, his feet, etc.
Do makeup to look like you are either made of plastic, or have been stitched together, similar to Frankenstein's creature/monster.
Your clothing should be appropriate for a doll too, so pick your wardrobe carefully, and remember that you have to wear it comfortably for hours or days too.

Your acting out the part will play a strong role in how you and your character are perceived by the guests. So, either learn to be floppy, like a sock puppet, or learn to move more stiffly, like a robot.

I agree on defining the mouth like that of a ventriloquist's dummy. If you want to do prosthetics for your face, you can create fairly rigid pieces for your cheeks so that they don't bend or distort like a face naturally does. Leaving the mandible/jaw uncovered also helps sell the idea that it is a separate piece from the rest of your face.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Gee, ummm, there are more creative members than me but I'm thinking something like the movie Coraline. Buttons for eyes and such.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Where the strings attach to your body, you could make it look like he stuck fishing hooks through your skin


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Buttons for eyes are an interesting idea, though you actually need to be able to see to play your part. Maybe have one eye stithed closed with a button stitched onto an eyelid. The appliance for that would mean you only get to see out of one eye, but you would still be able to see. You could do an appliance for the other eye that looks like you've torn the stitching open, and have the matching button dangling by a thread below it.


----------



## ZombieMa (Jul 16, 2013)

We followed this tutorial before and it came out awesome! I couldn't get the fake lashes to stay on, maybe because we used the $1 elf brand, but the rest was great.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, ZombieMa, that is a cool tutorial!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Also, there are tons of great images of "doll" make-up on Pinterest.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

depending on your budget, CFX makes some doll faced masks. Instant in and out of make up each night.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Thats beautiful work ZombieMa!


----------



## PlaceboFX (Jul 12, 2012)

Look up "Knott's Scary Farm Doll Factory". It was the exact same storyline, so you could find some ideas.


----------



## ramiamy93 (Aug 29, 2013)

another thing you can do is get wool thread and make really big noticeable stitching on the side of your dress like uneven x's and maybe even have some patch work going on.


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Sep 1, 2013)

If you're going for a porcelain doll look you need to go at least a shade maybe two lighter on your foundation and setting powder. Dolls also generally have very round eyes, so use your eye shadow and shading around the nose and socket line to create a "sunken" round eye shape. Keeping with the porcelain doll, use a shade of lipstick only a hair lighter than your natural shade and use a super shiny lipgloss over top. I recommend something like Burt's Bees, it won't get sticky like conventional lipglosses tend to. I've seen several broken doll looks, but if you wanna kick yours up a notch with the human turned doll look, do half your face in your usual dramatic makeup, draw a line down the center(off skew center) of your face and shade it out on the normal side of your face. On the other side do a doll face, very exaggerated features, add thin jagged "cracks" like you're slowly turning porcelain. Good luck!


----------

